# cpr



## cathyflower (Jan 28, 2010)

Doctor bills -99291 patient continues to received CPR, The doctor is running the code but does not actually perform the cpr. Can you bill for the CPR? (physician side) thanks


----------



## sam_son  (Feb 7, 2010)

CPR,
When the Doctor bills -99291( critical care ) , In Critical care time ( 30 mins) what is the service done by the Doctor , it should be CPR . If it is CPR done GO and code CPR , IF it is not done by the Doctor we cant code it . 
    If you explain your Quetion more we can able to give you a Correct answer. 
Samson BPT.,CPC.


----------



## jjsmith1985 (Mar 2, 2010)

hi.. well at my hospitals (yes multiple) its all going to depend on the situation at hand and the documentation.. the 99291 is 30 mins of critical care if he gives an exclusion statement he then excludes any other work that is being done at the time service is being rendered so then you can bill cpr as long as the patient is in the ED longer than 30 minutes cause the dr just has to be there supervising the cpr he doesnt have to be the one performing to be able to charge for the cpr itself and MLP (if your hospital has them) could be doing it.. now if he didnt give the exclusion statement then no he would not be able to because he would have to deduct the alloted time from the 30 minutes which would leave x amount of time which would be under that 30 minute time frame.. make sense?? if not i apologize..


----------



## Betty328 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Jamie (navymanswifey) 
Please let me know where you found this information? We would like to share this with our ER Phys.

Thank you
Betty


----------

